# Question



## bobmckechnie (Jan 8, 2013)

What is an ISB and how many types of ISB are present in VMS?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

bobmckechnie said:


> What is an ISB and how many types of ISB are present in VMS?


Nice intro.......


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

ISB VMS????????

If those are the new jelly beans that are out I'd like three pounds of each please....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Just spit coffee across the desk!!! Thankxxx GTX!!! needed a good chuckle!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

bobmckechnie said:


> What is an ISB and how many types of ISB are present in VMS?


ISB = Initial Services Bundle
VMS = ??? (_Vendor Management Specialists_ is a national service provider, but that doesn't seem to be what you are looking for here)


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

This is why companies can pay $20.00 per lawn and $20.00 for debris.

Newbies that have no idea.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

bobmckechnie said:


> What is an ISB and how many types of ISB are present in VMS?


It depends on the size of your flux capacitor....


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

bobmckechnie said:


> What is an ISB and how many types of ISB are present in VMS?


Hi Bob, I don't believe in being a smart A** to people over the internet or newbies, but if you stick around the forum long enough you"ll realize that the question you just asked is akin to asking " what's an inning in baseball and how many touchdowns are in it?" so you're gonna get a bit of razzing...Good Luck out there!!


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

ISB would be Initial Service Bundle and VMS is what Altisource calls their website. You might want to ask these questions with the person hiring you for work ...


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Boy I have been out of the Misery Business tooooo long! Thank heavens for private party and Realtor work. I couldn't keep up with all these terms. 

Good luck


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Boy I have been out of the Misery Business tooooo long! Thank heavens for private party and Realtor work. I couldn't keep up with all these terms.
> 
> Good luck


NCO= No Charge Order
CB= Charge Back
CINCF=Contractor's Insurance Notified, Claim Filed
RCPS-Revised Contractor Pay Sheet
RTPACE= Return to Property at Contractor Expense
DSP=Double Secret Probation
IA= Invoice Adjustment
PDJD=Photos Do Not Justify Debris
FARTFACE=Finding Another Reason To Fudge a Contractor, Easy


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

FARTFACE=Finding Another Reason To Fudge a Contractor, Easy[/QUOTE]


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BOHICA = Bend Over Here It Comes Again
FUBAR = F***** Up Beyond All Repair


----------



## bdservices (Jan 27, 2013)

GaReops said:


> It depends on the size of your flux capacitor....


Glad to see Im not the only one that still has one of those, need to upgrade the memory on it though


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

bdservices said:


> Glad to see Im not the only one that still has one of those, need to upgrade the memory on it though


True story, about two months ago I get a call from a property owner that has multiple properties I help maintain one of them is a transitional/ halfway house for women fresh out of incarceration.
I get a call to go check/replace a faulty light fixture ,get there check the fuse box ,all good, ask the manager of the facility (about a 24-26 yr old woman) if they tried the light bulb she say's " we put a brand new bulb in and nothing" I get a bulb out of my truck put it in and WAllA!! Let There Be light!!!.
She comes out in the hall and ask what was wrong ?, I told her it was the bulb and once again she starts explaining to me that the bulb she put in was brand new!!,to which I stated "yeah but you did'nt tighten the flux capicitor" she say's "oh, I knew it had to be something else...." :whistling2::whistling2:quickest easiset 25.00 I ever made...


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

any caged heat action ????


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

68W30 said:


> any caged heat action ????


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Look at some of those gals the wrong way and they'll beat your arse.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Racerx said:


> True story, about two months ago I get a call from a property owner that has multiple properties I help maintain one of them is a transitional/ halfway house for women fresh out of incarceration.
> I get a call to go check/replace a faulty light fixture ,get there check the fuse box ,all good, ask the manager of the facility (about a 24-26 yr old woman) if they tried the light bulb she say's " we put a brand new bulb in and nothing" I get a bulb out of my truck put it in and WAllA!! Let There Be light!!!.
> She comes out in the hall and ask what was wrong ?, I told her it was the bulb and once again she starts explaining to me that the bulb she put in was brand new!!,to which I stated "yeah but you did'nt tighten the flux capicitor" she say's "oh, I knew it had to be something else...." :whistling2::whistling2:quickest easiset 25.00 I ever made...





Thats hilarious.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GaReops said:


> It depends on the size of your flux capacitor....






Could even be the wrong size muffler bearing thats binding up the works.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I would have told them that the bulb had absorbed all the darkness it could hold and I was installing an empty one that could hold more. 

They do turn black when they quit working. That is because they have absorbed all the darkness they can hold.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

ROFLMAO



Thats good.


----------



## Magnum305 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Easy does it......please*

ladies & gentlemen, we need to allow these newbies ask their questions, because we all were where they are at and they come to us for help. Criticism will turn them off form their inputs.

Thank u all for your understanding..........!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I have no problems giving advice to newbies. However, if the Newbie is too lazy to post an introduction telling me a little about themselves and is obviously too lazy to spend hours, and I mean hours, reading all of the great information that has been previously shared, well then, you deserve what you get.......


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I would have told them that the bulb had absorbed all the darkness it could hold and I was installing an empty one that could hold more.
> 
> They do turn black when they quit working. That is because they have absorbed all the darkness they can hold.


LoL!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

BPWY said:


> Could even be the wrong size muffler bearing thats binding up the works.



That does happen,replaced mine last week


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

All jokes aside.. Initial Service Bundle is all I can come up with.. VMS? Very Messy Situation? Beats me.. Maybe you could throw out a little more info to this question? I'm not to good with one liners...


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

GaReops said:


> All jokes aside.. Initial Service Bundle is all I can come up with.. VMS? Very Messy Situation? Beats me.. Maybe you could throw out a little more info to this question? I'm not to good with one liners...


Vms is altisources system. Like vnet for SG. Vms.altisource.com . ISB is altisources initial service bundle.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Vms is altisources system. Like vnet for SG. Vms.altisource.com . ISB is altisources initial service bundle.


Correct...


----------

